# Normal behavior?????



## Shannon1114 (Oct 20, 2008)

Me and my husband just bought a hedgehog from a pet store 1 week ago.

The staff said she is about 4 months old. We have named her Wuni. 

We set up a cage in our computer room for her, and closed of the A/C vent in there.



The first few days she looked just fine, we had her set up in a cage that we bought from the store. A few days later we bought a big storage container and move all the equipment to the container so Wuni could have more space. We also added a few other items like a small ball and a box we want to use to try to train her to poop in. 



After about 1 day she started to act unusual, she has become very jumpy!,

Yesterday we thought it might be the container’s problem. So we moved her back to the cage and set her up with the original equipment. 

Today she only ate the dry meal worms and did not even touch the other food pellets. She used to poop a lot when she ran the wheel, but yesterday there was no poop on the wheel.



She is cranky and when we try to pick her up she is very jumpy, even when we just called her name she seems very jumpy? It seems like she is uncomfortable and her skin is itchy.



Does anyone know if this is normal? 
:roll: 

Shannon


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i think you should take the hedgie to the vets she could have mites?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It's possible that she has mites, but she could also still be quilling. Some hedgehogs quill up to six months or so. 
My little girl Quincy would be very jumpy and cranky, during quilling, and some days were worse than others. 

I would try to keep her in one cage, and let her settle in. Since you just brought her home, switching her cages back and forth can be very stressful for her. 

Because you said she was eating pellets, I'm curious, is it hedgehog specific food? Generally they are not very good at all.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i just went through the same type of deal and i started getting really paniky about it, but dont worry bout the jumpyness cause shes getting use to all the sounds, changes and is probly a little scared. talk to her every day so she gets use to your voice, but a tshirt you've worn all day in the cage w/ her so she gets used to you smell and put your hand in the cage w/ her (but not too close) so she gets use to the sight of hands, and most importantly be patient !!!! thats the nost imporrtant rule of thumb i've learned thus far. it could take months before she gets use to you. dont be afraid to pick her up w/ a towel. she will jump and hiss, but if you back away it will encourage her to do it more. and when you do pick her up just let her sleep on you. it will help her gain trust. but hold her in an enclosed area incase she wants to explore.

as far as the scratching, it could be dust in the sod, or it could be mites. that one is a little out of my league, but if your really concerned, change her bedding to a liner and/or bring her to the vet to get checked. and keep reading forms !!! they have been so helpful for me ! i only been a mommy for 2 weeks and just reading the different posts has given me alot of confidence.


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

I would try instituting a schedule with your hedgie. Pincushion, is a creature of habit. When his schedule is disrupted he gets mighty huffy and jumpy. Hedgehogs "Don't like change". I would suggest a visit in the morning, and a snuggle at night too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I find new hedgies are a little jumpy the first 2 or 3 weeks of adjusting to relocating. A nice home, good food, and steady routine with handling each day should get her more relaxed soon. Bowel and eating changes are normal, just give her time to settle and get to know her new family, smells, flavors, and home.


----------

